# Has anyone ever ordered from Pipesandcigars.com?



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Just made a order of a few pipes some pipe nails a cigar cutter and some more cleaners.

Im about to make another order in a few days for a 14oz tub of Carter Hall a 14oz Tub of Prince Albert a tin of Irish Flake and another tin of some Orlik Golden Sliced and i was wondering how the shipping is on pipesandcigars.com...How long do you think it will take?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Free UPS residential takes 8 days to Oregon here. Meaning if I place an order on a Wednesday I get it the following Thursday. Ordering on weekends can bugger that a little, but that's pretty consistent for me here on the west coast. I assume it's faster if you are closer to NY.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Shipping Questions - Domestic


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I use them all the time.
Always great service.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

A day. After it's shipped, of course.

I've ordered scads of stuff from them. Great vendor!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

One of my top 3 online vendors. Never a problem and love me some Anniversary Kake.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Now it says "This order is pending review" what does that mean? does it happen to everybody or is something wrong?

Sorry for the questions guys but i get paranoid whenever i order from a new vendor for the first time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fordun said:


> Now it says "This order is pending review" what does that mean? does it happen to everybody or is something wrong?
> 
> Sorry for the questions guys but i get paranoid whenever i order from a new vendor for the first time.


It means that there are now some utterly ridiculous laws on the books in some states. It also means that you're a new customer.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> It means that there are now some utterly ridiculous laws on the books in some states. It also means that you're a new customer.


Anything i should be worrying about being a MASS resident?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

One of the best online vendors for pipes/tobacco. Quick shipping and great customer service has been my experience.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well it's too late now, but I'd just call them in the morning. Very friendly humans on the other end.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe one of my favorites, try some of their HPCS Adirondack blends as well as their Hearth and Home series. Some of my regular tobaccos I smoke


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I placed my first order with them just this morning. 

Shank brushes. How f'ing boring is that?

:yawn:


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Sometimes they even throw a freebie in the box!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well it's too late now, but I'd just call them in the morning. Very friendly humans on the other end.


Yes, VERY friendly folks...and email works great with them too as they get back quickly (during business hours, of corse!)...

I just placed an oder with them ysterday...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

That would explain why i get stuff from them so quickly in NH lol!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

I've ordered from them for several years now. Orders always correct and prompt as UPS can be. If you order on Wed. or Thurs. chances are you won't get your stuff till Monday anyway. Just don't like stuff sittin in a truck baking in the heat for two whole days not moving.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You mean ever ordered this month, right?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I should add a serious note: if speed is important, 4Noggins is usually faster than the 'big two', at least for me, as Rich uses USPS instead of UPS.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I should add a serious note: if speed is important, 4Noggins is usually faster than the 'big two', at least for me, as Rich uses USPS instead of UPS.


 Have to agree there, but we're in the same state. USPS from the east coast is about half UPS residential timewise in my experience.


----------



## Cigarman007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fordun said:


> Just made a order of a few pipes some pipe nails a cigar cutter and some more cleaners.
> 
> Im about to make another order in a few days for a 14oz tub of Carter Hall a 14oz Tub of Prince Albert a tin of Irish Flake and another tin of some Orlik Golden Sliced and i was wondering how the shipping is on pipesandcigars.com...How long do you think it will take?


 Go USPS Priority, 2 day turn around, cheapest and fastest. Period.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I've ordered from them several times and never had an issue with them. They ship in a timely manner.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I ordered from them one time and they sent me the wrong pipe.
I have a one strike rule. That's it, no more.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

So far I have had good service with them..and they always through in freebie samplers they want me to try...Great Folks...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wish I could order from them. Every now and then they have FVF or something else rare I want, but I live in NY, so it's in the Forbidden Zone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always received good service from pipe&cigars as well. I'm from Albany, NY and owe at least part of my love for pipes to the good folks behind p&c. When I was a kid they ran a store in the mall in Albany. It was located near one of the entrances to the mall so I would often walk past and from several feet down the hall you could smell the wonderful aroma of an old time tobacconist. I loved that scent and as soon as I was of age I ventured in and picked up a pipe and some bulk blends. I even went so far as to spring for a tin of EMP once (I wish I'd bought a hundred of them and had them today with 30 years of age on them!) They always treated me well, although I was a kid who was obviously not going to be spending big bucks on expensive pipes. Good folks, then and now.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge fan of P&C. 
Mistakes get made everywhere. But Jason and Bob have been responsive to any issue I've had in a way that is impressive, bordering on obsessive--Emails late at night; Phone calls from airport terminals. . .These guys are dedicated. 
Pipes&Cigars is my go-to online shop. 
Great people, a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Great shop to do business with.


----------



## Manatheran (Jan 4, 2017)

*Gross incompetence!*

Avoid PipesandCigars.com at all costs. Any money you might save is not worth the headache. Should have checked reviews of this company before. I never saw so many NEGATIVE comments for one Company.

Ordered Pipe Tobacco on 12/17/2016 as a Christmas Gift to my Father. Had it addressed to my Mother. I was not informed until 12/28/2-16 that it was never sent. The excuse? They could not confirm my 70 year old Mothers AGE and ADDRESS. The House She has been living in for over 40 years!!! In NY you can Ship ALCOHOL to an address and require an Adult (21 or Over) but this simple concept seems to be beyond the common sense of this company. They then demanded my Mother's PERSONAL INFORMATION. I was buying Pipe Tobacco, not taking out a MORTGAGE! I then told them to just ship it to me. I was told they would AND get a Tracking Number. Well it's 01/04/17, no Order, no E-Mail and no Tracking Number. Keep in mind that only after SEVERAL E-Mails did they even contact me back. I have since told them to cancel my order, refund my money and remove my name from their lists! I doubt they will even be able to get any of that right either. YES, I sound pissed off. I was a Customer. They treated mt like a joke. There are many Companies to order from. How this one is still inbusiness is beyond me!


----------

